# Got a duck in the freezer... what now?



## jasonr (Sep 24, 2004)

I bought a duck the other day, sort of for the hell of it, and I have it sitting in my freezer. Trouble is, I don't quite know what to do with it. Any ideas? Any good roast duck recipes?


----------



## WayneT (Sep 24, 2004)

This might help you out

DUCK OVER To this ste for a great Peking Duck Recipe


----------



## Audeo (Sep 24, 2004)

In Louisiana, they have a great way of cooking duck, something I would never have imagined otherwise, but it sure is good!

They deeply prick the ducks all over with a fork, then boil the ducks in a pot of water with a package of crab and shrimp boil for about an hour or so.  Then the ducks are removed from the boil, liberally coated with garlic butter, and baked for about 15-20 minutes at somewhere between 325-350 degrees F, frequently basting with more garlic butter, to crisp the skin.  

Tender, juicy and out of this world delicious!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 24, 2004)

Audeo, that sounds like a "hunting camp" recipe to me.  I will have to tell my husband about this one-he's a duck hunter and hardly ever gets to go anymore.  

jasonr, whatever you do, SAVE THE DUCK FAT.  It's perfectly gorgeous for frying potatoes in.


----------



## jasonr (Sep 25, 2004)

Yikes. I'm a little hesitant to try Peking duck, as the last time was a complete disaster. The Louisiana recipe sounds interesting, but I don't really want to have to go out and start buying shrimp and crab. (I've already spent enough money, and I don't even like seafood) 

Frankly, I find cooking to be pretty intimidating. (I find it rarely works well for me) I would like to avoid hanging the duck from twine, or any of that exotic stuff, as the more complicated the procedure, I find the greater the chance of a disaster, and I hate to have to throw another 5 LBS duck in the garbage like last time. Does someone have something foolproof, but good quality? (the basting in garlic butter idea sounded pretty cool)


----------

